# www.cooksillustrated.com



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Can someone try to connect to this site and see if it works. Last couple of days for some reason i can not get the page to come up.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Have you used this address before? I usually go to americastestkitchen.com to access the magazine. Although for most things you have to register before you can access anything useful.

I did try cooksillustrated.com and it didn't work for me either.

Jock


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I tried it and it didn't work. If you do a search it comes up in the search engines but maybe they are trying to move away from this brand to America's Test Kitchen.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

www.americastestkitchen.com but this didn't work to. My guess both would take you to the same place. Wonder if someone crashed their server?


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

As paid subscriber to the online site, I can't get in either. I even tried using a link in the e-mail newsletters they send.

My most recent e-mail from them arrived 1/26/06. It was one of those "exclusive online" book offer deals - and the clickable link to order did not work.

I get the *Error 404 Page Cannot Be Found*.

I did notice that all links provided in previous e-mail from CooksIllustrated.com would send me first to www.cooksillustrated.chtah.com That immediately redirects me to www.cooksillustrated.com, which is unavailable and has been for several days.

Any ideas on what might be happening there?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, I was just able to get on to americastestkitchen.com with no problem. Time now is 3.50pm Pacific time. The Cooksillustrated.com link went to a page that said, "Cooks Illustrated will be available shortly".

Jock


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.cooksillustrated.com/othe...d=519&bdc=6228


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

It was very BAD news for people (like _me_) who paid for membership to _Cooks Illustrated_:

Who else got this letter?

I also received from _Cook's Illustrated_ the contact information for our three major U.S. credit bureaus and advice on placing a security freeze on my credit file. I'm not happy.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know if this means anything but I just tried it and it came up for me. Time 5:25pm Eastern Time US...


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, thank you, Cakerookie. The site has been functional for two weeks. I should have mentioned that. 

However, there was a serious security breech and the private information of paying members may have been accessed by a criminal. That was the point of my last two posts.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ooooooooooops, sorry. Guess I should have read more thoroughly. Do that sometimes. Hope it works out OK for you...


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

If you paid for an online subscription at any time in the past, check your credit card statements carefully. I was just charged for an unwanted renewal.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They state in their user agreement that they'll try to automatically renew your account and should have emailed you about it. 

Phil


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you, phatch. It is strange considering that I've received not a single email message or newsletter from them in over two years. And now this $34.00 charge shows up on my AmEx. Glitch, maybe? Anything is possible. Still, I feel uneasy knowing that my info is still in CI's system at this point. 

Just saying... anyone who cancelled a subscription (or allowed one to lapse) might do well to watch his credit card statements for a long time.


----------

